# calling the furs of mexico and other places close



## railroad (Jun 15, 2008)

ok as you can know i am from mexico, i suppose in this forum there are a cetrtain ammount of mexican fur people 

well 

this post is a pre invitation to the first furrycon in mexico "confurmeX2008" 
who is going to be in november 22 and 23 of this year 

the place is being already decided by the staff of mexico

so,if you are from mexico ( or close) you maybe can form part of this 

anyways more news in this site


----------



## Nighthawk07 (Jun 17, 2008)

Que hay, al fin otro de MÃ©xico que ronda por estas tierras. En fin quÃ© es el evento que mencionas y dÃ³nde se va a llevar a cabo


----------

